# grazing around cirencester/northleach/cheltenham



## treacle_beastie (8 November 2013)

I am desparately looking for a field to rent within a 10 mile radius of chedworth as the field I currently rent is up for sale. Does anyone know of anywhere? Failing that i am also looking for grass/ diy/ assisted diy in same area if anyone knows of anywhere with spaces. Thank you.


----------



## Randonneuse (9 November 2013)

I have read somewhere Greenhill in Daglingworth is now taking diy, maybe worth a check?Fantastic hacking straight in Cirencester park!
Never been a livery but used to ride my boss mare who was kept there. (Probably about 10miles from you)
Is the field for sale the one up for £50000 something in Chedworth I have seen online?(why is land so expensive...)


----------



## lizzyprosser (10 September 2014)

I'm the same! Desperately looking for somewhere to keep my horse in the cirencester area which isn't too expensive! Does green hill have a website or anything?


----------



## Laurie03 (12 September 2014)

Hello,

I've moved in Barsnley near Cirencester last week and I am looking for a field/paddock to rent to keep my horse. The livery around are too expensive for me, I would be happy to have my horse in a field at all time with free access to the stable.
I am desesperate I miss my horse so much I would like to find a place asap. Help please ???
Thanks


----------



## Tern (29 October 2014)

Hello all looking in Cirencester - Have you tried putting your name down at Bathurst?


----------



## Laurie03 (29 October 2014)

Hello, what do you mean? 
Thank you


----------



## Tern (29 October 2014)

Laurie03 said:



			Hello, what do you mean? 
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Barthurst Estate rents out their land for Farming/Agricultural/Equestrian use.


----------



## Laurie03 (29 October 2014)

Great thanks where can I contact them ?


----------



## Tern (30 October 2014)

Laurie03 said:



			Great thanks where can I contact them ?
		
Click to expand...

Heya, sorry for slow reply. 

http://www.cirencesterpark.co.uk/index.php?mpl=12


----------

